# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فروش کارت اعتباری ثبت نام کنکور به علت مشکل ثبتنام

## hadi r

هر کس میخواد بگه

----------

